# My new brakes



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I posted it on SR20forum already but here goes. Me and my friend did them a few days ago, AD22VF fronts w/ powerslot rotors, new rear calipers, 4 new pads, and a full set of crown SS brakelines. 

I made a slight discovery with the Master Cylinder. I'm using my stock SE-L MC, but in the past, I had an Altima MC. The only thing the Altima MC does is change how far the petal moves, that's it, you get a stiffer petal with the Altima MC. I kinda like the SE-L MC b/c I feel like the distance of the petal is more proportional to the stopping power, but that's just me.

I love how the AD22s just clear the 15" wheels, they're only a few milimeters from making contact. It's like they were made for eachother. 

Yes, my car and wheels are dirty as hell, enjoy.

fronts:

























Wheel off:









look at that clearence:









rears:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, when I clean my car, I'll back up and get a full shot of the car. Those brakes look and feel excellent.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking good. Thats what I need to do before or after the swap :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

yeah, yeah.....ad22vf..BIIIIIGGGG DEAL!  J/K....looking good. Love the matching color, too. Looks like mine....although THIS car came with the rear disc brakes!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

looks good. what pads did you use?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sell me your damn rims


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

VHT is really good and shiny :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fronts are Nissan OEM, rears are discount auto 'deluxe' pads.

I think I'll get some metal masters in the future, but I don't need pads for a good long time.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im thinking about gettin SS lines in the future. they were easy, right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh god the wheels! i love that colour! (going se-l hunting)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks a little familar

be-ay-utiful


----------

